# PLeas tell me if I am doing anything stupid



## Archon Haz

This is my travel plan through the US, combination of Buses/Hitchhiking/Trekking. https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=1WLTzEzNWxDmVT5eHf5lNPWp9tzg - please tell me if I am doing anything really stupid or making some basic mistake.


----------



## EphemeralStick

That's a pretty straight forward route, shouldn't give you much trouble. Not sure what kind of criticism you're looking for but it looks fine to me. Route planning is hard to get wrong, it's when you're out there making decisions where things can get all fucked. Good luck to you.


----------



## OstrichJockey

You see, the issue you have here, is that you're ending up in Iowa.







Why Iowa?


----------



## EphemeralStick

OstrichJockey said:


> You see, the issue you have here, is that you're ending up in Iowa.
> Why Iowa?


Actually, yeah I hadn't thought about that. Why ARE you ending in Iowa?


----------



## Koala

Looks like an awesome route to me, I'd say you might only have problems if you have a time constraint on it, cause these might be some slow hitching places, but if time aint a thing, then have fun out there!!


----------



## Archon Haz

The map is not fully updated but the rest of the check point markers are the continuation, I intend to keep going through Illinois (I heard that was bad for hiching) indiana, etc till PA. The kind of advice I was looking for was like what I got on /r/vagabond where one guy told me walking on the interstate was iligal and I was better off waiting at ramps. 

Im going to Iowa to see Slipknot play in Des Moins. Not my favorite band but I do enjoy them and they are supposed to be some of the best performers out there and I don't know when I'll be in the states again (if ever truly) so iowa it is.

When you say nt in a hurry what do you mean? I calculated the trip till Des Moins with Google maps and I think Ill be fine even if I walk (no more than 12 hrs a day) not including the parts that I plan on taking a bus in advance (bozeman->Gillet, Clear Lake-> Des Moins and another one.). Since I assume I'll catch at least a couple of rides I should be fine... Do you think that this rout (not including the parts in the middle of Black hills) will have more than 2-3 hour wait? (Also allot of it is not interstate so I can walk while waiting for a ride).

And lastly most of the way I will be passing towns every 2-6 hrs, do these towns have at least a coffee shop(for wifi) or a gas station (for emergency rations)? I don't know anything about rural America.


----------



## Archon Haz

OstrichJockey said:


> You see, the issue you have here, is that you're ending up in Iowa.
> 
> View attachment 30800
> 
> 
> Why Iowa?


regardless, that was fliiping hilarious


----------



## Kim Chee

You can make as many mistakes as you like as long as both of the people in your avatar are going.


----------



## Vulture

You can hitch anywhere, fuck rummors. I was told SoCal sucked; I hitched with a 35 year old guy to LA from SD, no problem. I hitched from Roseville to Reno successfully. If take do it right, you could hitch the north pole!


----------



## EphemeralStick

Coffee houses, no you won't find many of those in rural America. However you're going to be going through a whole bunch of truck stops which usually have a McDonalds or some sort of fast food restaurant that will have free wifi. Illinois is actually fairly easy to hitch through until you get to the Chicagoland area. It's easy to get into Chicago hitching, not so easy to get out. I suggest taking a bus from Chicago to somewhere in Indiana along your route. Also I would recommend avoiding Gary, Indiana. They don't really like outsiders there, better to pass through.

As far as wait times, that will vary. Along the interstates you're most likely to get picked up eventually with a lot more frequency than US or State routes. It's not the you won't get picked up, the problem is that in rural areas there are so few cars on US Routes and State Routes that you can be standing there for a very long time. If you did your calculations correct and factored them to walking time you should be okay.

Edit: Also, when were you looking to make this trip? What months?


----------



## Archon Haz

Kim Chee said:


> You can make as many mistakes as you like as long as both of the people in your avatar are going.


Haha, I wish, the girl is my snob sister, she wouldn't be caught dead backpacking, certainly not hitching and sleeping in random ass(probably ilegal) areas - that's why I'm a little nervous. I've hitched a little where I am from but here its normal. Everyone keeps telling me that no Americans stop and that half of rural America are axe murderers 0.o


----------



## Archon Haz

EphemeralStick said:


> Edit: Also, when were you looking to make this trip? What months?



Heading out late July (25th I think). Hope to be in Des Moins by Augest 4th and finish at the end Augest or later, depending on my funds. I guess would be a good time to ask, I heard a few people throw around the number 50$ a day. But this seems inflated to me. Asuming I'll be bringing my tobbaco with me, there is still buses to consider (not every day, but a few) which may be expensive as fuck (one of the problems with your country, no offense  ) and food but that doesn't seem to add up to 50 a day - anyone care to comment, how much they would average, and where this 50 a day theory came from?


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido

Archon Haz said:


> and where this 50 a day theory came from?



My guess is that a high-consumption would get up to 50$ in a day, think, some people: they'll wake up and go to diner, there they'll have scrambled eggs, bacon, some toast and a large coffee let's just say that's 7,50$ then off they go, and in between meals they'll stop at a gas station where they get some beef jerky, bag of peanuts, corn chips, nachos or anything the like, plus a coke, and a bottle of water, then they spend another 5-10 bucks. Then comes lunch, here you'll find a fast food restaurant, you'll get a large menu, plus another coke and a dessert 15-20$ ... Do you see where this will go? That's 27,50-37,50$ and the time is only two in the afternoon. 

That's where the 50$ theory comes from, I guess.


----------



## Koala

Yeah I would bring as much money as you can, in case of needing to buy more bus tix than you think you'll need, but you can get away with spending like little to no money on food, I eat a lot of dollar menu fast food on the road, 99cent cans of ravioli, eggs with ramen and whatever veggies are on sale, so i spend about $5 per day. I think how much money you spend really depends on your eating habits. you can find a lot of free food places (dumpstering, asking restaurants), and often drivers will give you food and/or money


----------



## Archon Haz

Awesome, I can live on pretty damn cheep.


----------



## Deleted member 11392

50 dollars a day is probably assuming you are staying at motels every night. You can do 10-20 a day. That's accounting for tobacco and if you drink. If you dumpster food, that figure is less. Some days you might spend 0. Rides will buy you lunch sometimes, no doubt.

As far as hitching that stretch, the cops are you're biggest problem. Getting kicked off is annoying. Waiting longer than 3 hours is rare, but occasionally happens.

Good luck!


----------



## Deleted member 16034

Archon Haz said:


> Haha, I wish, the girl is my snob sister, she wouldn't be caught dead backpacking, certainly not hitching and sleeping in random ass(probably ilegal) areas - that's why I'm a little nervous. I've hitched a little where I am from but here its normal. Everyone keeps telling me that no Americans stop and that half of rural America are axe murderers 0.o



To be fair, I spent half my life in Rural America and the axe murdering part is mostly just shot-gun murdering these days...


----------



## WanderLost Radical

Quick border advice, since you're coming from outside the country:
1.You dont look too dirty, but try not looking too vagabond-y when crossing in, or they'll do everything they can to keep you out.
2. DONT tell em you're hitchiking. Have enough money to be able to buy bus tickets for your whole trip... then don't 
3. If you can, have someone lend you money just to cross the border and avoid mentioning anything that has to do with living on the cheap.


----------



## ghostjohny

best of luck to you! use your intuition and avoid any situation that your gut tells you is off


----------



## Jimmycinno

Archon Haz said:


> The map is not fully updated but the rest of the check point markers are the continuation, I intend to keep going through Illinois (I heard that was bad for hiching) indiana, etc till PA. The kind of advice I was looking for was like what I got on /r/vagabond where one guy told me walking on the interstate was iligal and I was better off waiting at ramps.
> 
> Im going to Iowa to see Slipknot play in Des Moins. Not my favorite band but I do enjoy them and they are supposed to be some of the best performers out there and I don't know when I'll be in the states again (if ever truly) so iowa it is.
> 
> When you say nt in a hurry what do you mean? I calculated the trip till Des Moins with Google maps and I think Ill be fine even if I walk (no more than 12 hrs a day) not including the parts that I plan on taking a bus in advance (bozeman->Gillet, Clear Lake-> Des Moins and another one.). Since I assume I'll catch at least a couple of rides I should be fine... Do you think that this rout (not including the parts in the middle of Black hills) will have more than 2-3 hour wait? (Also allot of it is not interstate so I can walk while waiting for a ride).
> 
> And lastly most of the way I will be passing towns every 2-6 hrs, do these towns have at least a coffee shop(for wifi) or a gas station (for emergency rations)? I don't know anything about rural America.


I was TOTALLY at that SlipKnoT show!! Stay sic


----------



## AlwaysLost

Geraldo said:


> To be fair, I spent half my life in Rural America and the axe murdering part is mostly just shot-gun murdering these days...



Damn near everyone in Kansas is a cannibal beware.


----------



## The Albino Buffalo

Horrible plan. Definitely don't travel. you'll have a horrible time and probably end up with awful people.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

EphemeralStick said:


> ... I would recommend avoiding Gary, Indiana. They don't really like outsiders there...



Yeah, ever since that one guy went through and kept singing shit about everyone... Scammed the whole town, and they haven't forgotten about it.


----------



## JohnMA

Vulture said:


> You can hitch anywhere, fuck rummors. I was told SoCal sucked; I hitched with a 35 year old guy to LA from SD, no problem. I hitched from Roseville to Reno successfully. If take do it right, you could hitch the north pole!


haha you saying im old or something?


----------



## Vulture

JohnMA said:


> haha you saying im old or something?


I'm just expressing awe at your natural abilities.


----------

